

What is the best way to reach marketing guys of brands for advertising purposes? - kevinwdavid
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-reach-marketing-guys-of-brands-for-advertising-purposes-Direct-emails-through-linkedin-through-PR-firms-through-digital-marketing-firms-of-brands

======
nedwin
Have replied on Quora but generally speaking my advice is that it's really
hard to get through to these guys. They're busy, they get hustled all day
every day.

However if you approach their media or advertising agency you may be able to
get in with a recommendation.

What specifically are you trying to pitch in? Feel free to drop me a line to
discuss approaches that have worked for us.

------
kevinwdavid
Direct emails?through linkedin? through lead generation firms?through digital
marketing firms of brands?For an ex,assume a company like foursquare or an ad
network like admob how do they reach advertisers(in this case only brands like
walmart,pepsi,Levis,Subway)?What is the best way?

